# Heated Grips



## michaelnel (Feb 12, 2019)

I have seen articles and videos on installing heated grips on snowblowers that don't have them from the factory. But it seems to me they would not be all that effective, because the auger and drive levers come down on top of them and keep your hands from touching the grips except for your fingers.

Do folks find them effective? It seems to me like heated gloves would be a better way to go. 

The other thing I have noticed is that for either heated grips or heated gloves the charging systems on these blowers are likely not up to the task. For instance, the blower I have on order is a Honda, and the stator / charging system in it does not look like it has enough capacity to drive heated grips or gloves. I know there are optional OEM and aftermarket stators that have more current capability, but most of the installs I have seen don't cover that.


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

In all honesty I'm not a fan of the heated grips..... you need a power source that can drive them first off.... and really, my hands never get cold - usually sweaty! ON a snowmobile I can see it.... long rides and not working very hard. Maybe it would allow you to wear thinner gloves I guess.... ? But you can also have heated gloves with the warmer packs too.... 
IDK? Maybe some other variables come into play.... a really long drive or if you do it commercially maybe...? My problem is almost always how not to sweat!


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

I put a Chinese kit on well, Because I could lol. But with my heavy gloves it doesn’t do a lot but did notice them keeping my finger tips warm so I guess they work well enough but not a needed thing.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I bought a couple of the really cheap ones off amazon or ebay and the wiring is nothing but junk. Especially the connection up at the heating element. I never bothered to install them as they just look like they wouldn't last one season and I chalked it up to not being so cheap next time. You get what you pay for. If you're going to go with aftermarket add-ons get something with good reviews.

.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

I just received a set of these Oxford EL801Z Cruiser grips (25mm / 1" bar size) that are made to order for the Honda HSS models that have an on-board battery (electric start). Several forum members have installed them with excellent results, and here's the video telling how: https://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/1626693-post1.html


----------



## michaelnel (Feb 12, 2019)

Yeah, I watched the video. He did an excellent, meticulous install. I had Oxford Heaterz on one of my motorcycles and they were the best heated grips I have ever used.

But the problem remains that the auger and drive levers are unheated and will insulate your hands from the grips except for your fingertips. 

I think heated gloves would work better if you have power to heat them.


----------



## rslifkin (Mar 5, 2018)

I find the grips work pretty well (and if it's not below 25* or so, I often turn them off after the first few minutes to avoid my hands getting too warm). My fingers are far more likely to get cold than the rest of my hand, so the levers partly blocking the grips doesn't present an issue. But having them is definitely the difference between wearing insulated gloves vs needing mittens (with the inconvenient loss of fingers).


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Love the heated grips on my Simplicity. When we had the polar vortex blow through here they kept my hands toasty warm. Between doing the driveway, Cul de Sac, side yard back to the utility trailer and shed, and the dog run area, I can be out quite a while. It's so nice to do everything at once. Heated grips were one of the features I didn't have on my Husqvarna so when I got a chance to sell it I did.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

I have them on my current machine, never gave much thought until we had some storms when I was clearing in windy 10-15F conditions. Suddenly they were a big help.

Yes, the levers kind of get in the way of the tops. But as was said, your fingers still get the heat, which made a big difference. 

I wouldn't move heaven & earth to add them. And heated gloves (or chemical hand warmers) might be simpler, since many machines won't have the electrical capacity for them. But I *do* like having them available, they've made cold clearing more comfortable.


----------



## SnowH8ter (Oct 8, 2018)

bad69cat said:


> IDK? Maybe some other variables come into play....


A variable: -25c and the wind is blowing... :smiley-gen125:


----------



## Shaw351 (Nov 15, 2016)

As for me I'll have them on everything I own. I have raynaud's disease which is BAD enough but then add in blood pressure medication which makes symptoms worse. You are correct the handles do cover the tops of the heaters, but it heats your fingers from the bottom while holding the grips. 

I purchased heated gloves to use on cold motorcycle riding trips and they weren't warm enough for me due to the cold air while riding, but I installed heated grips..... together there is enough now for warm hands on the motorcycle. 
If your hands get cold while snowblowing I'd install heated grips provided the blower can handle the current load draw.


----------



## Letit Snow (Nov 25, 2018)

I have found on my hss1332 that only my left hand fingers get cold. I believe this happens because the left hand never moves from the handle as it holds the lever down and only slightly moves to pull the trigger to turn left. Once the right lever is locked down the right hand is in motion operating the forward/reverse hydro and the chute control which keeps it warm. I am thinking if I did add heat it is only needed on the left handle. This would also reduce the drain on the electric system.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

SnowH8ter said:


> A variable: -25c and the wind is blowing... :smiley-gen125:


Yup, that was my problem this year... Took 1/2 hour of painful application of increasingly warm water to get my fingers happy again after 45 minutes outside blowing, and that was with Gore-Tex/Thinsulate ski gloves on. Can't wait to get my Oxfords installed.


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

LOL it rarely snows around here when it's below 0f! We tend to get wet heavy snows..... but I can see it further North I guess.


----------

